

Big Change in the Tech World - ojbyrne
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/02/25/bigChangeInTheTechWorld.html

======
mcav
> _as they embark on an ugly and dishonest campaign against Flash._

Apple's campaign against flash isn't _dishonest_. It's a campaign designed to
keep Flash away from Apple's products, but it isn't very ugly as far as
campaigns go, and Apple certainly isn't being dishonest about it.

~~~
hga
I think there's dishonesty in that enabling Flash on the IPod/Touch/Pad allows
an end run about their app store.

Yes, Adobe's software in this domain sucks, but I seriously doubt Apple is
trying to meet them halfway, Flash is a mortal threat to their business model.

~~~
pedrocr
> I think there's dishonesty in that enabling Flash on the IPod/Touch/Pad
> allows an end run about their app store.

So Apple's monopoly over a part of their own great product is threatening
Adobe's monopoly over a part of the whole Web based on a crappy product. Let's
not shed too many tears here.

I don't like the lock-in in Apple products, and don't use any, but I'm loving
that finally someone is pushing back on Adobe for all the harm they've done to
the Web.

~~~
reginaldo
You can say that Flash is crappy, all right. But it certainty isn't a
monopoly.

If someone is not satisfied with Flash, they can go ahead and build another
Rich Internet Application Plaftorm, as Microsoft is doing with Silverlight and
Sun is (was?) with JavaFX. So everyone can, in principle, have access to the
part of the Web that Flash "conquered". It is hard, but possible.

Apple, on the other hand, is the one true gatekeeper that ultimately defines
what runs in their systems. You can only have access to their platform by
abiding to their terms. They are just impossible to bypass.

~~~
evgen
And if someone is not satisfied with Apple's mobile product and policies
related to same they can go ahead and build their own phone OS, as Google is
doing with Android and MS is doing with whatever dumb name they have for their
phone platform this week. Anyone can have access to the part of the mobile
space that the iPhone OS "conquered." It is hard, but possible.

Apple is a gatekeeper to their platform, as those other companies mentioned
are gatekeepers to their own platforms...as Adobe is a gatekeeper to their own
platform. It is not impossible to bypass any of them. If Apple decides that
they don't want you pissing in the shallow end of their pool they can ask you
to leave; you can go swim in someone else's pond or you can get yourself a
shovel and start digging your own, but there is no monopoly involved here at
all.

------
fbu
I got a 404.

